
Calls between JavaScript and WebAssembly are finally fast - fagnerbrack
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/10/calls-between-javascript-and-webassembly-are-finally-fast-%F0%9F%8E%89/
======
gpvos
dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18168400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18168400)

